# addicted again ...



## krmlaw (Apr 6, 2010)

just got back (a cancellation) a great trading week (pulls dvcs) to search with. 

and now im addicted again ... cant stop searching. 

ugh ... anyone else?

even though 2010 is completely booked, and most of 2011 is booked, i cant help myself!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 6, 2010)

*Yep! Me too!*

I am definitely addicted, too. 

I find myself having two windows open. One with RCI (which I switch back and forth between my points and weeks) and one with TUG reviews. I sit here and look at what I can get and then look at the TUG reviews to see if I would want it. I have been doing this for weeks now --- ever since I made the two great trades for this year and the one trade I needed to make for our oldest daughter's graduation from law school in Virginia. 

I have lots of points and weeks available for next year and I haven't booked anything yet. My husband does not want me to do so as he is afraid that we won't be able to afford the air fare to get there.

Its like having a Sears wish book when you are a kid. Lots of fun!

elaine


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 7, 2010)

Amen to that!  Of coruse, we HAVE to do that now, since we do not have house to stay in if we can't find something.

The TUG reviews are SOOOO helpful.  But now that we are starting to repeat our favorites stays so much.....it does make it easier to select places.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I know how that feels.. I booked more weeks than I think we can use, so I am now agonizing between Aruba, Oahu, Palm Springs.... glad to know I am not the only nut around here.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

My weeks have really poor trading power, so I am the opposite.  I don't enjoy searching in weeks anymor at all, it's just depressing, and I wish my trading power would return; however, I deposited my weeks into points and have a good time there.  All isn't lost.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 7, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am definitely addicted, too.
> 
> ...I find myself having two windows open. One with RCI (which I switch back and forth between my points and weeks) and one with TUG reviews. ...
> elaine



I'll raise you three. How about RCI, Interval, TUG, TripAdvisor, and American Airlines (to check availability of FF tickets)? This is a sickness indeed. I'm almost too embarrassed to admit I keep my eBay tab open in the background, too.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 7, 2010)

PamMo said:


> I'll raise you three. How about RCI, Interval, TUG, TripAdvisor, and American Airlines (to check availability of FF tickets)? This is a sickness indeed. I'm almost too embarrassed to admit I keep my eBay tab open in the background, too.



You win! (Although I confess about the ebay thing being a gfrequent additional window - I am trying to give that one up though --- it is too tempting!)

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 7, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> Amen to that!  Of coruse, we HAVE to do that now, since we do not have house to stay in if we can't find something.
> 
> The TUG reviews are SOOOO helpful.  But now that we are starting to repeat our favorites stays so much.....it does make it easier to select places.



Are you full timing?

we used to have an RV and considered full-timing in the RV - but time shares would be so much more comfortable!

elaine


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> just got back (a cancellation) a great trading week (pulls dvcs) to search with.
> 
> and now im addicted again ... cant stop searching.
> 
> ...



Really, I don't have this issue anymore. Sometimes when I'm bored and have a deposited week I'll search but not that often. We're booked through 2010 and have plans pretty well set for 2011. I just have to wait for the times to come up where I can make reservations. Most of what we want we either already own or will be internal exchanges. This week I have on deposit is a 2011 week but, our first chance to really search for an exchange we'd take won't happen until 2012.

I still do a lot of planning and thinking about where we might like to go and how we might get there but, I don't feel the need to do a lot of online searches. Most of what we want now seems to take an exchange request anyway rather than getting lucky and finding it online.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the addiction too.  I check all the sites every morning to see if any cool comes out there.  I have some great traders and no losers as well.  I love the game that is played trying to get something good.

I am going to Animal Kingdom Lodge this weekend in a 1 bedroom that I got for a blue studio in flex.  That's the fun of it for me.

I love being able to live the life of a king.

Of course my wife doesn't even understand the trading thing and doesn't want to learn 

KT


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Having had great timeshare experiences in the past, always getting exactly what I wanted, seeing everything out there (and having people on TUG commenting that I was seeing it all), then losing that "power" ("knowledge is power"), it has taken the fun out of everything for me. 

If "Knowledge is Power," then "Ignorance is Bliss," I truly believe it.  If you are just an average person who doesn't know what happened on 5/30, or you didn't really see any change, maybe it was due to the fact that you didn't really log in often enough to notice.  Or you could possibly have experienced a positive change, and you feel you have nothing to complain about.  A few TUG members had a boost in trading power.  

Knowledge is sometimes detrimental; you know what's happened to you and, in the case of our severe drop in trading power, are unable to do a thing about it.  

My II traders are doing well, so cannot complain about those.  I actually don't have any traders left, to be honest, as they are all used for 2010, and I don't want to pay 2011 fees until they are due, or until II offers bonus weeks.  

As BNoble points out, I was able to exploit the system for a long time, so I should be happy.  I feel a loss, even still, and I am not yet at that place.  

Deviating slightly from subject, I am not sure the alternative exchange companies are going to be much better, but I am willing to give it a shot, certainly.


----------



## GregT (Apr 7, 2010)

It is very reassuring to know that there are others out there -- I spend a great deal of time searching II (I don't have a deposit in RCI) with my WM -- it's a great little trader.

I have an RCI account and have just gotten two terrific trades in back to back months -- both HGVC properties in 2011.

Which also has me thinking -- how far ahead is too far to plan?

I now have timeshare reservations (in 2011) for Jan/April/June/October.

This is addictive....


----------



## ada903 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am actually addicted to searching the getaway system, not the exchange system.  The deals are amazing, but one has to search around 4 am EST.  I have gotten deals as low as $861 for a two bedroom at the Maui Lahaina and Napili Villas in spring break one year in advance, or Aruba Surf Club in January 2011 for the same price (two bedroom).  I search 30-40 times daily and about once a month I snatch a deal like the ones above.  Sometimes I wake up at that hour (1 am for me on the West Coast) to go to the restroom, and when I see it is 1 am, I think: let me check real quick if there is anything at II!  I check and then go back to sleep.  Is anyone as crazy as me??


----------



## DAA (Apr 7, 2010)

I am totally addicted.  I have only been a timeshare owner since November and I was able to trade my Cypress Harbour for a two bedroom Aruba Surf Club for September.  I read Tug every day and I search for getaways in II.  I booked two getaways for this year.  We went to Vegas in January and will be going to Cancun in November and then our trade to Aruba in September.  Even if I am not able to get a great trade with my unit, I love the prices on the getaways.  I also search Jet Blue and American Airlines for frequent flyer miles.  I do look on ebay and some of the deals are very tempting but I think my husband would shoot me.  He was not thrilled about buying a timeshare to begin with, but he doesn't seem to be complaining now that we have been able to get some great trips at great prices:whoopie: 
I even sneak in a search during the day when I am at work.  Always looking for another vacation:rofl: :rofl: I also use trip advisor for resort reviews.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I feel better there are other addicts out there!  I ended up organizing vacations for all my extended family and even co-workers, because the deals are so good..


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Well I feel better there are other addicts out there!  I ended up organizing vacations for all my extended family and even co-workers, because the deals are so good.. the number of getaways we purchased is too ridiculous to mention here



Be very, very careful - if you are booking a lot of Getaways, it may bring you under Interval's scrutiny.  They do not allow you to rent Getaways, and that may be what they think you are doing.  There was someone on TUG who was renting Getaways, and they lost their II Acct. and the Getaways they had already paid for.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw the postings about that person, he did wrong because he was trying to sell those weeks for commercial profit.  II confirmed it is ok to use getaways for friends and family, and there is no limit for them.  I was able to send family on such affordable vacations!


----------



## ada903 (Apr 7, 2010)

Denise, how do you make it to read and answer all the posts? You must be a walking timeshare encyclopedia by now.  Have you considered opening your own business in the field?  No kidding.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2010)

Today I'm on vacation, and my husband is out of town, so I am just being lazy and hanging around TUG!


----------



## ada903 (Apr 7, 2010)

well, if you ever open that business, let me know, i may join you!  I have a PhD in political science and I work in budget/finance, I'll work the numbers. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GregT (Apr 7, 2010)

Uh oh.....another outlet for endless searching.....Getaways.....I've never searched those before.....


----------



## ada903 (Apr 8, 2010)

hop in and join the rest of the nuts.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2010)

ada903 said:


> well, if you ever open that business, let me know, i may join you!  I have a PhD in political science and I work in budget/finance, I'll work the numbers. :rofl: :rofl:



I would DEFINITELY need your help!  I can't do the numbers!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 8, 2010)

*Addiction - What Addiction?*

OH!  That addiction.

I have been searching RCI for the last several hours trying to add to my itinerary.

Already have a week booked at Carolina Beach, NC for May 9th

Two weeks at Myrtle Beach beginning the last week of July.

Four weeks in Florida during November and December, 2010.

Four weeks in Florida in March, 2011.

Trying to fill in some gaps for September and/or October, 2010.

Will begin working on the Summer of 2011 next month.

A lot of great trades available for early October at Beach front properties.

Have got my options figured out just need a good VG to help me get the
best bang for my bucks. :hysterical:


----------



## ada903 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dave, you must be retired to have all that time off!   I am trying to work here with about 4 weeks of vacation all year along, and that makes it a tough choice to plan!!


----------



## GregT (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, Getaways are cool.....very interesting to see where there's availability, and instances where the same unit (presumably) is available either for Exchange or for Getaway.

I spent a little time playing with ExtraVacations also, and the II product appears to offer better properties at comparable or better prices -- or is that too sweeping a generalization?

I was able to find Marriotts and Westins on Getaways, but no HGVCs, as an example.

Now I have new searching to do....thanks!! (I think   )


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

*Looking to feed my addiction*

I feel like I spent so much time on TUG and RCI that I have memorized all of the RCI resorts and now I need to buy something resell so that I can look at the II website also!


----------



## funtime (Apr 8, 2010)

I must admit that there are some folks here with an arguable addiction.  But ... you are not mainlining until you buy way more weeks on ebay that you can ever possibly need.  I stopped buying weeks on ebay about 18 months ago and I am still way backed up!!  Keep your thumb off the ebay button!!  Funtime


----------



## ada903 (Apr 8, 2010)

It feels good to know that we are not alone in our madness.


----------



## zcrider (Apr 8, 2010)

I share the addiction!  I check II almost daily to see what is available in driving distance to me.  The getaways are amazing and I love to search there, but one place I love to look daily hasn't been mentioned yet..............does anyone else look daily to see what is posted in the TUG last min. rentals for $700 or less?  I love searching there!  Some really amazing weeks get posted!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 9, 2010)

zcrider said:


> I share the addiction!  I check II almost daily to see what is available in driving distance to me.  The getaways are amazing and I love to search there, but one place I love to look daily hasn't been mentioned yet..............does anyone else look daily to see what is posted in the TUG last min. rentals for $700 or less?  I love searching there!  Some really amazing weeks get posted!



OOOHHH another Wish book! glad you told me about it!


----------



## ada903 (Apr 9, 2010)

I look there as well, and I just used that forum for last minute rentals to let go of a one-bedroom in Cancun that was a last minute cancelation for us..  smart idea!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I feel like I spent so much time on TUG and RCI that I have memorized all of the RCI resorts and now I need to buy something resell so that I can look at the II website also!



II has some really great resorts, including all of the Marriotts, the Starwoods, the Hyatts, and the Welk resorts.  I love searching II for exchanges.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just for curiosity, how many timeshare weeks do addicts like us own?  I had quite a few but sold most of them and I am using getaways now more than exchanges.. my Starwood properties drove me crazy with the maintenance fee hikes.


----------



## GregT (Apr 9, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Just for curiosity, how many timeshare weeks do addicts like us own?  I had quite a few but sold most of them and I am using getaways now more than exchanges.. my Starwood properties drove me crazy with the maintenance fee hikes.



Ada903,

Great question --- these things are really slippery slopes.  

I bought my first one in 2005 -- a 10,000 credit Worldmark package because I love Hawaii and wanted to visit.  

Then in 2006, I bought another 15,000 credits in Worldmark because I love Hawaii and I wanted a week or two every year at Kihei Worldmark.

Then in 2007, I bought a week at Maui Ocean Club, because I love Hawaii and I wanted a week at Kihei and a week at MOC.

Then in 2009, I bought another week at MOC, because I love Hawaii and I wanted two weeks at MOC. 

Now in 2010, I'm looking forward to my two weeks at MOC in mid-June, and oddly, I find myself missing the return to Kihei Worldmark because I have great great memories of that place.    

Somewhere in there, I visited and really liked a little property on St. Thomas called Elysian Beach Resort, so I bought a small package in Wyndham so I can go there every other year.

So I guess I have 4.5 weeks -- 2 at MOC, 1/2 in Wyndham, and however many the WM equates to, but at least 2 weeks.

I am using Worldmark credits primarily for trading -- and I can't believe the power of it as a trader, it's almost as good as MOC (but it also means I own too many credits to justify it purely for trading...)

So.....long answer to your simple question....thanks for asking, I've love to hear other people stories!


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 9, 2010)

I started with a polynesian isle in orlando 2 bedroom bought off ebay. 

then bought a alhambra in fl 2 bedroom off ebay , which i deeded back to the resort for $100. (didnt mind the loss b/c I only paid a $1 for it) and used it for 3 years. 

then bought a 4 bedroom lockoff at williamsburg plantation EOY off ebay.

lastly bought a 3 bedroom lock off at presidental villas in myrtle off ebay. 

We split all the units, so we have yearly

1.  2 bedroom in orlando

2. 2 bedroom in willamsburg (4 bderoom split EOY, so 2 bedroom every year)

3. 2 bedroom in south carolina (pulls DVC)

4. studio in south carolina (pulls DVC)

unfortunately - TOO MUCH TO USE!

we have 3 weeks of vacation a year, and one of those weeks is a cruise. 

so we are thinking of trying to deed back the poly isles week. have it listed for sale on tug right now.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 9, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Just for curiosity, how many timeshare weeks do addicts like us own?  I had quite a few but sold most of them and I am using getaways now more than exchanges.. my Starwood properties drove me crazy with the maintenance fee hikes.



My spreadsheet says I own 11 weeks.   Combination of fixed weeks, floating weeks, and points, in both RCI and II. We use most of the weeks we own, bring family along with us, and have given vacations to employees as a special thanks for a job well done. It works out great. We've only traded a few times, but I do buy extra weeks when I spot a great deal on II and RCI (like four wonderful weeks in Maui at MOC and WKORV this year!). We also rent from other owners at resorts we own when we bring guests and need the extra room.

So, it's not really an addiction...it's more of a lifestyle.   We've enjoyed incredible vacations over the years - and timesharing has been much less expensive than paying full freight for basic hotel rooms! (Of course, we're resale buyers.)


----------



## akp (Apr 9, 2010)

*So what's the total MF per year?*

I'm always curious how much people are paying in total for all these timeshares when I see the big lists.  

Anyone willing to share?


----------



## GregT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ouch.  I can post this because my wife never checks this website.

MOC - $2,275 each (2 Fixed week 3BRs)
WM - $1,200 per year (25,000 credits)
FF - $250 per year  (112,000 FF pts)

So, it's $6,000 per year (and rising).

The MOCs are the killers, obviously.  And I expect that MOC will soon experience Starwood like increases because Maui is anti-timeshare.

These make absolutely no/zero/none financial sense (and I'm a CPA), I've long ago concluded this is a lifestyle decision -- and a golden opportunity to build strong memories and traditions with my (growing too fast) children.  

When they are grown and out of the house, they may not visit us in Carlsbad, but I'm sure they'll come to Maui!!   

All the best,

Greg


----------



## ada903 (Apr 9, 2010)

Our first timeshare was Marriott Kaui Beach Club, we bought a resale in 2007, then sold it in 2009 for the same price we bought it for.  From the time we visited Hawaii to the time we were supposed to first use it, we discovered Cancun and decided it was best to sell the Kauai Beach Club and get some cheaper weeks to trade through II for Cancun.

Then I bought three weeks (resale) at Sheraton Vistana Resort, so we could exchange through II.   Then we figured, Royal Resorts getaways on II are cheaper than paying the maintenance and exchange fees, plus I got slapped with gigantic refurbishment fees on all three weeks.  So I turned around and sold two of the three weeks for $1 (buyer paid two thirds of the refurbishment fees).  We now purchase II getaways, and only kept one Sheraton Vistana week, where the maintenance fee is $950/year.

My dream vacation destination, to which I hope to make it next year, is Turks and Caicos. The only timeshare they have, Alexandra Resort, is never available for exchange or getaways, so I'll be out of luck next year, I'll have to book a room like everyone else


----------



## logan115 (Apr 9, 2010)

GregT said:


> These make absolutely no/zero/none financial sense (and I'm a CPA), I've long ago concluded this is a lifestyle decision -- and a golden opportunity to build strong memories and traditions with my (growing too fast) children.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg



Here's another finance professional that's a timeshare owner.  I don't look at it as a way to really save a lot of money, it just allows me to stay in much nicer accomodations for the about the same as I would've paid out of pocket each trip.

It is an investment in family as well, which is far more important than any of my monetary investments by far.

Chris


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 9, 2010)

polynesian - 750
presidental villas - 640
williamsburg - 700 EOY

so yearly - 1740 for 4 weeks. Thats $435 a week, plus exchange fees. 

aint too shabby. plus bought them all off ebay for literally a few dollars.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 9, 2010)

$7,240 in 2010 for eleven weeks (or more if I split units and/or use points - but I'd pay more if I did that, too). It's a lot of money, but travel has always been a priority for our family, and the units are _w-a-y_ nicer than a $94/night (including tax) hotel room. I love the extra room and amenities. I suppose I could save money by going on last minute exchanges, but we need to plan way in advance for the most part - and you never know what's available.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 9, 2010)

Planning in advance has great advantages for airfare, especially when traveling during the winter break, spring break, and summer time to demanded destinations.


----------



## rachel1998 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the same situation as Cindy. I only have weeks. I wish I had points but I would not pay to switch over. I have 4 really good California weeks and the trading power stinks. I have not booked anything for 2011 yet. I can't get anything at all. I see better last minute rentals than I can get trading.


----------



## Joan-OH (Apr 9, 2010)

Are "Getaways" in II, the same as "Last Call" in RCI?

Also, I know RCI has a membership for friends and relatives that gives them access to Last Call & Extra Vacations.  Does II have anything like this.

I don't have a II timeshare, but wouldn't mind perusing the "Getaways".

Joan-OH


----------



## ada903 (Apr 9, 2010)

Getaways in II are like "extra vacations" in RCI.  Most great deals for high quality resorts are short(er) notice, for example last minute two bedrooms at Marriott's in Hawaii can be $600-$900.   Occasionally you can find a great deal at a demanded resort at peak times, far in advance.  I did book peak season getaways at awesome prices a few times, but you have to search a lot.  II members can book getaways for friends and family by purchasing a $39 guest certificate.  We do it all the time.


----------



## silentg (Apr 10, 2010)

I too like to look at what is available, even when I am not sure where or when I would like to go next.  In the olden days before I had RCI computer access to look for trades, I used to read the RCI book for hours, looking at all the resorts they had to offer. I did this mostly when it was stormy out and I lived up north where it was cold and snowy.  I also would call and talk to the RCI reps about availability and they were usually very helpful.  I have always been flexible with what I wanted for trades and used to book things way in advance, especially when my kids were in school.  Now I can be open to any time since it is just my husband and I who travel on most trips now.  If timesharing is an addiction then it is a fun one and keeps us out of trouble and enjoying life!  TerryC


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 12, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Are you full timing?
> 
> we used to have an RV and considered full-timing in the RV - but time shares would be so much more comfortable!
> 
> elaine


Hi Elaine,
yes, we are full timing, here's a link to our BLOG but it needs to be updated - we are 3 weeks right now in Daytona Beach.
http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 12, 2010)

*May it never end!*

Hi Terry,



> Dave, you must be retired to have all that time off!  I am trying to work here with about 4 weeks of vacation all year along, and that makes it a tough choice to plan!!



Yes, I am retired and as you can tell from my USERNAME timesharing is a HOBBIE!  :hysterical: 

To see how GOOFY it can get check out this new thread that was started earlier tonight:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=895252#post895252

Like most who have posted before me, I am addicted.  Since my last post in this particular thread I have added two more weeks to our itinerary for November - December, 2010 and I am booked up for March, 2011 and looking forward to the 13 month Advanced Reservation Priority coming up next month for Myrtle Beach, SC and Alexandria, VA. 

Part of the FUN in Timesharing is the HUNT, followed by the planning, the enjoyment of the  trip, and finally the memories generated. May it never end!


----------



## akp (Apr 13, 2010)

*It is a daily pleasure of mine to see what is available on II and RCI *

I appreciate those of you who shared the number of weeks you own and MF because I was wondering how kooky we were compared to others.  And I also second the input from the financial professionals.  There is no way this makes pure financial sense.  We spend way more in travel with timesharing than I ever would otherwise.  The per night cost is way less and the accommodations are way better, but still...flying a whole family to NYC or Hawaii is not cheap   But while my children are still young, I want these experiences together now and the memories forever.  

We started with 5000 Bluegreen points 2 1/2 years ago, and I've upgraded several times to now 82,000 points (platinum level) which corresponds to about 5 weeks of usage (a typical high season week in a 2 bedroom is 15000-18000.)  My total BG fees are around $3000 annually.  Plus I pay approx $300 a year for my RCI Points account (annual fee + MF on points lease + PFD costs).  Within BG there are no fees, but I have exchange fees with RCI also.  

I use a big chunk of my BG points at Wilderness Club Big Cedar which is driving distance to our house.  It is the 2nd home we never want to own, plus it has 5 pools, multiple hot tubs, restaurants, horseback riding, boating, etc.   I figure, $3000 is pretty cheap for a 2nd home in a resort community! 

I also rent some of my points to friends for trips to Big Cedar to cover about 25% of my MF.   I also deposit some weeks into my RCI Points account via PFD.  That is where I have been having the real fun (DVC, Manhattan Club, HGVC Kings Land!).   

I also recently joined II because I covet Marriotts and Westins.  I have spent HOURS playing around on II with my various options for deposit and am anxiously awaiting August when I'm able to book a high quality week for deposit and see what it will really get me   One of the great aspects of II vs RCI and a great advantage of owning a points system is that you can see what a low season studio pulls vs a 2 bedroom oceanfront in high season and titrate your deposit accordingly.  

My 11 year old son teases me when I sit at the computer, "you're OBSESSED with timeshares!"  I keep joking with my husband that I could be spending my time instead watching mindless TV (not a tv fan!), baking pies on the internet, or gambling - or much much worse.  He's okay with the whole thing   And my sisters and brother were not complaining, either, as we stayed in the 3 bedroom Presidential Suite in Orlando last January...for $79 a night!  

I love this stuff


----------

